# Need Roofer Central West Virginia 200 Sqs



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Need a steep slope roofer for a one-layer 8/12 asphalt tear-off and go back with 50 year OC lams .... Nothing difficult - In fact very clean work .... but attention to detail and ground control is a must .... 

Condo work about 200 sqs - 12 different roofs ..... Resort area .....

If interested I will be checking this thread or send message ....

Thanks,
Ansel

PS ... Only the best please ..... this is will be a good job and a very nice feather in your cap for the right roofer - In fact this could be a "springboard" to other such high quality - good jobs / people to work for!


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Job Filled - Thank You!


----------

